# renee teresa scarfa+ashley gonzalez segovia



## feeder (Nov 10, 2009)

has anyone heard of either of these people?.alledgedly the heaviest people ever.


----------



## Jes (Nov 10, 2009)

Segovia was allegedly a paltry 1600. 

Scarfa was allegedly 1800 lbs. She died. She was 49.


----------



## Totmacher (Nov 10, 2009)

pixplz? kthxbai.


----------



## natasfan (Nov 11, 2009)

Jes said:


> Segovia was allegedly a paltry 1600.
> 
> Scarfa was allegedly 1800 lbs. She died. She was 49.



thats impossible
there a


----------



## natasfan (Nov 11, 2009)

Jes said:


> Segovia was allegedly a paltry 1600.
> 
> Scarfa was allegedly 1800 lbs. She died. She was 49.



thats impossible
there are girls here that are between 500 and 600 lbs and they are really enormous, they look as if they gro even more ther ll burst, and you say that somebody could be 1800???????????:doh:


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Nov 11, 2009)

natasfan said:


> thats impossible
> there are girls here that are between 500 and 600 lbs and they are really enormous, they look as if they gro even more ther ll burst, and you say that somebody could be 1800???????????:doh:


 
can somebody PLEASE make this a sticky at the top of the page on every forum underlined in bold font NOOOWW


----------



## loveembig (Nov 11, 2009)

Jes said:


> Segovia was allegedly a paltry 1600.
> 
> Scarfa was allegedly 1800 lbs. She died. She was 49.



Where did you get the info from? My guess is that the 1800 is a typo and it's most likely 800.


----------



## KHayes666 (Nov 11, 2009)

loveembig said:


> Where did you get the info from? My guess is that the 1800 is a typo and it's most likely 800.



no, thats no typo......its a fact.

http://wiki.answers.com/Q/Who_is_or_was_the_world's_heaviest_woman


----------



## loveembig (Nov 11, 2009)

KHayes666 said:


> no, thats no typo......its a fact.
> 
> http://wiki.answers.com/Q/Who_is_or_was_the_world's_heaviest_woman



"Fact" from WikiAnswers??? Maybe not. Like Wikipedia the info on those sites can be shall we say....suspect.


----------



## KHayes666 (Nov 11, 2009)

loveembig said:


> "Fact" from WikiAnswers??? Maybe not. Like Wikipedia the info on those sites can be shall we say....suspect.



Yeah, good point....and I think 1800 is a little too high for rational thinking.

Wasn't the world's biggest man Walter Hudson about 1,100 before he died?


----------



## loveembig (Nov 11, 2009)

KHayes666 said:


> Yeah, good point....and I think 1800 is a little too high for rational thinking.
> 
> Wasn't the world's biggest man Walter Hudson about 1,100 before he died?



Yeah I think it was something like that. I know that initial media reports had him at 1400lbs. Rosalie Bradford was 1200 at one time and Carol Yeager was supposedly 1600lbs but I think the official number was more like 1100.


----------



## natasfan (Nov 11, 2009)

loveembig said:


> "Fact" from WikiAnswers??? Maybe not. Like Wikipedia the info on those sites can be shall we say....suspect.


i agree

lol


----------



## Zoom (Nov 11, 2009)

I think Guinness said Jon Brower Minnoch reached 1400 lbs. at one point. (Don't have my record books with me right now...)

This business of weight estimation brings up the question as to whether it is possible to tell how much someone weighs by how much they look like they weigh. I figure fat can be packed more tightly on some than others. To take one prominent example, Pauline (from the 700 Lb. Club Yahoo group) doesn't look to me like she weighs 700. (Not calling her a liar or anything, obviously.)

Edit: I see the Dim page that mentions Mr. Minnoch and am glad for the confirmation.
http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/dimtext/kjn/people/heaviest.htm


----------



## tonynyc (Nov 12, 2009)

Totmacher said:


> pixplz? kthxbai.



One photo coming up....


----------



## KHayes666 (Nov 12, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> One photo coming up....



and for those of us (me) who don't understand the metric system....how much is 635.5 KG?


----------



## loveembig (Nov 12, 2009)

1 KG = roughly 2.2 pounds
635.5kg = 1398.1 pounds or roughly 1400lbs


----------



## KHayes666 (Nov 12, 2009)

loveembig said:


> 1 KG = roughly 2.2 pounds
> 635.5kg = 1398.1 pounds or roughly 1400lbs



hmmmm....1800 does seem a little farfetched after seeing that


----------



## Jes (Nov 15, 2009)

loveembig said:


> Carol Yeager was supposedly 1600lbs but I think the official number was more like 1100.



She was passin'!


----------



## skunkspot (Nov 15, 2009)

Hm, negative 635.5 Kg, I guess once you hit a certain weight you become buoyant in air. Man, somebody is mass producing those statues. That's like the 7th one I've seen in a picture (they seem to vary the bedsheets), they seem to be almost a requirement to have at each Ripley's and Guinness franchise.


----------



## adam (Nov 15, 2009)

A kilo is 2.225 pounds. A 1400 pound person isn't likely ever going to be able to stand up for more than a few seconds.


----------



## Zoom (Nov 16, 2009)

skunkspot said:


> Hm, negative 635.5 Kg, I guess once you hit a certain weight you become buoyant in air


About time I had an excuse to trot this picture out... 

View attachment scrooge.jpg


----------



## Jes (Nov 16, 2009)

adam said:


> A kilo is 2.225 pounds. A 1400 pound person isn't likely ever going to be able to stand up for more than a few seconds.



That is correct! But a statue can stand there all day, every day. Maybe someone should've made a big wax bed.


----------



## loveembig (Nov 17, 2009)

Jes said:


> That is correct! But a statue can stand there all day, every day. Maybe someone should've made a big wax bed.



Naw he doesn't strike me as the kind of wax statue that would be content to just lay in bed all day.


----------

